# How to keep birds away?



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello everyone, I recently put some seed out for a spring seeding in the PNW, but I'm having a tough time keeping birds away. My dog is only so much help because they keep coming back after she goes back inside. I'm wondering if putting a bird feeder on the other side of the house (only seeding the backyard) would keep birds away or if it would attract more, only for them to go feast on the grass seed after they've had their fill at the feeder. Has anyone had luck with that? It seems very high risk/high reward to me. What other methods would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Cover the seed so they can't see it.


----------



## Mbcarter967 (Feb 25, 2020)

I spread peat moss over it, but they're still going after it


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

If it's small area I'd cover it with window screen. Use landscaping staples to keep it in place.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Rubber snakes.

:thumbup:

Trust me!


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

A feeder will help. Most birds prefer to say off the ground for safety.


----------

